
Tesla Has Been Giving Some of Its Most Loyal Customers the Runaround - Pharmakon
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/04/elon-musks-erratic-decision-making-leaves-loyal-tesla-fans-frustrated/
======
cmer
I'm one of the suckers who paid for FSD 2.5 years ago. Elon said "6 months,
max" back then.

It's pretty clear that we are still years away.

IMO the only right thing to do to make things right is to refund our money for
that feature, apologize, and still upgrade us to FSD when it's finally ready.
It sucks, it's expensive, but that's the cost of making quick decisions and
over-optimistic announcements.

Disclaimer: I'm a major Elon fanboi.

